# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box تحديثات :  Martech update Box III V0.1.1.1574 -Clip V0.0.9.65

## mohamed73

*artech update Box III V0.1.1.1574 -Clip V0.0.9.65*  *Latest Update :*  *- Ford, 4050 RDS EON, YM21-18K876-FD, ST92F120V107 by Visteon - M series
- Ford, 4050NE, YM21-18K876-FC, ST92F120V107 by Visteon - M series
- Ford, 5000NE RDS, YM21-18K876-JB, ST92F120V107 by Visteon - M series
- Ford, 6000NE RDS, 7M5 035 195B, YM21-18K876-KC, ST92F120V107 by Visteon - M series
- Audi, RNS-E Basic EU, 4B0 035 192P, MBM29XL12DF by AISIN AW* 
How to update Box III? Run martech_ams3.exe or download:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
How to update Clip? Run martech_rcd_ams.exe or download and get latest version via setup:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Check supported models and functions in demo version:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Check our Youtobe channel for videos:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *
Best Regards* *Martech Team*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

